# Latest creation



## ericw95 (Feb 9, 2007)

I was encouraged to post this after my post earlier this week.


----------



## pete00 (Feb 9, 2007)

nice job..looks great ...[][][]

congrats.


----------



## woodpens (Feb 9, 2007)

NBGJ! (Nice baby, good job) []


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice.  What kind of lathe do you turn them on?[]


----------



## DocStram (Feb 9, 2007)

That will certainly be the most beautiful thing you ever created. But,
I'm wondering what kind of finish you used.  I'm certain it wasn't CA .... maybe the new C-Section finish?  

Eric, thanks for posting your sweet little baby's picture. It doesn't get any better than that! []


----------



## LEAP (Feb 9, 2007)

There ends life as you knew it! I read a quote once that said " the kindest gift God ever gave was to not let people without kids know what they were missing"


----------



## tseger (Feb 9, 2007)

Another penturner in training. Congratulations!     Tim


----------



## ken69912001 (Feb 9, 2007)

Did you hold that in a vacuum chuck when you created it?
But seriously beautiful baby. Congratulations.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 9, 2007)

Congratulations!  We're about a year ahead of you, which explains why I haven't been turning much lately!


----------



## darbytee (Feb 9, 2007)

Beautiful work Eric. You'll never make anything more rewarding.


----------



## broitblat (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />That will certainly be the most beautiful thing you ever created. But,
> I'm wondering what kind of finish you used.  I'm certain it wasn't CA .... maybe the new C-Section finish?
> 
> Eric, thanks for posting your sweet little baby's picture. It doesn't get any better than that! []



I don't think this one is finished yet...  It must be some kind of slow cure finish.

  -Barry


----------



## fiferb (Feb 9, 2007)

Beautiful baby, congratulations. I recommend stabilizing with CA immediately, otherwise it is sure to swell and grow on you.[]


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 9, 2007)

Very, very cute.


----------



## Dario (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree, can't make anything better than that!

Congrats!!!


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 10, 2007)

Very Cute, congrats.

We just found out my daughter is pregnant with their second, my wife and I are thrilled.


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 10, 2007)

Beautiful work Eric. What kinda wood is that?


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 10, 2007)

Yep, well done, Eric!


----------



## chitswood (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 10, 2007)

Wonderful, Congratulations to you & momma.
- G -


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 10, 2007)

Does he have a Penturners handle yet?[}]

Greatest thrill I ever had was the day my son was born... 33 years ago.


----------



## beathard (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey, Eric, did mom help on that project!  Congrats.  Hope you get to keep turning pens!


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 17, 2007)

AAAWWWWWWW....beautiful Eric, no need for improvement!


----------



## mewell (Feb 17, 2007)

Eric - Congratulations to both you and your love on your "joint project"!


----------



## johncrane (Feb 17, 2007)

Beautiful work Eric! congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## Hiram33 (Feb 19, 2007)

beautiful baby a furture turner for sure may you and you family enjoy all the good time that come with children


----------



## DavePowers (Feb 20, 2007)

That is the greatest thing you will ever make.  Congratulations to you and your wife.

Dave


----------

